# NH 411 Discbine ?



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

So I'm getting into way to many acres of hay now with my old nh 479 and nh 1469 which currently has been out if commission since july with a bearing out on Vari drive. There's a nh 411 for sale locally for $4k. Looks decent in pics appears to have hyd swing. Rolls look good, paint looks good. My biggest tractor is a oliver 1755 with 86hp. Any input on this 411 to help me decide. Was wantingva new Claas discbine but just cant swing it. Plus would almost need a bigger tractor. I do a Lil over 100 ac for 2 tov3 cuttings all grass hay. Thanks


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I guess condition is the most important thing with used discbines, but I can't imagine wanting to give 4k for a 411 regardless of condition. I'd take a beat up 1411 over a 411 and it would probably pull easier too. The 411 are a little rudimentary for my liking. I understand and I only run cheap equipment too but somewhere you should be able to find something between a new one and a 411 that is much better bang for your buck. (My uncle has a krone 323 w/ flails for sale cheap if you're in the mood to put new idlers in the cutterbar.)


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I run a 411 it is my last year with it. Been a good machine until this year now all I do is cut 20 to 40 acres then buy parts or take them off my parts machine. I would personally look for a better machine to do a hundred acres 3 times a year . 411 is a good machine for the 25 acre hobby farm.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I have a 408, same thing as a 411 just smaller. I didnt think they were that bad. Kinda like mine...

I dont think 4K is a bad price for one here in PA. Of course if you have 6-8K you can get a much better machine..


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

NH 411 discbines are actually pretty decent machines in my opinion, its just hard to find one in good shape because of their age. I think a "beat up"1411 has the potential to cost you more in repairs than a 411 in good shape. Make sure you check under the cutterbar for oil drips and wear on the cradle. Also, this time of year you should be able to negotiate a bit on price.


----------



## FiveRow (Aug 13, 2010)

We have a 411 that we have gotten along with pretty well. Granted, it can take 5-6 hours to mow a 40 acre field, but it gets the job done. Usually run 8.5 mph with it. Best thing we ever did to it was put a new pto shaft on it with CV joints on both ends (came from DiscbineDr) and moved the hitch extension to the discbine side.
Runs smooth as a baby's bottom now in the corners. It use to shake like a leaf with the old standard shaft and extension on the tractor side.
It's been a good machine for not a lot of money.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

abhoerr said:


> We have a 411 that we have gotten along with pretty well. Granted, it can take 5-6 hours to mow a 40 acre field, but it gets the job done. Usually run 8.5 mph with it. Best thing we ever did to it was put a new pto shaft on it with CV joints on both ends (came from DiscbineDr) and moved the hitch extension to the discbine side.
> Runs smooth as a baby's bottom now in the corners. It use to shake like a leaf with the old standard shaft and extension on the tractor side.
> It's been a good machine for not a lot of money.


That sounds like an enormous improvement. The driveline clumsiness is one of the reasons I was voting no on one. The other reason is I found it on craigslist and it looks a bit suspiciously shiny to me.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Guy had it for 3yrs nevee used much cause picked a nh 1431 center pivot. I will copy n paste his response/info n extra pics. Id still love to just get the loan next spring and pick up a brand new claas disc bine. More less can get a new one for about $25k. Dealer is 1 mile away if that. Wanted to get flails. Prob is not sure oliver will handle the discbine which means a bigger 100hp tractor. Wife will kill me. I really like the McCormicks they have.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Heres his response "411 is in working condition. It has 1 skid shoe missing under the cutterbar and also the cover of one gearbox leaks gear oil. It needs to be taken off and resealed with either a new gasket or gasket sealer. I had this machine for three years, but I didn’t use it much. Shortly after I got this one I bought a 1431, a 13’ hydroswing machine. I changed a couple bearings on the 411 and used it today to cut some hay. The rolls are in decent shape, but have some cuts, etc." I cant seem to get pics loaded.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

abhoerr- Can you explain how you put the hitch extension onto the mower instead of the tractor. I would be interested in this upgrade.

Thanks


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

"I changed a couple of bearings"

Where, in the cutter bar or gearbox? I don't have a 411 but have heard the bar can go to pieces in a hurry vs a newer NH.


----------



## FiveRow (Aug 13, 2010)

This is what the hitch extention and new CV pto shaft look like. There is also a guard that should probably be installed (but isnt) that would come off the front of the tongue to keep your tires from rubbing the PTO shaft in a tight turn.

This hitch setup was available from the factory on later model 411's I believe.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Looks good. Whats the CV shaft run? About a grand?


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

About that. Keep in mind that you'd have to convert your machine to 1000rpm unless you'd have a special shaft built.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

discbinedr said:


> About that. Keep in mind that you'd have to convert your machine to 1000rpm unless you'd have a special shaft built.


Why would a 540 have to be custom built?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I bet they are using an aftermarket 1000 RPM shaft made to fit the 411. I would think you could take some measurements and just find an off the countershaft.

I hate my tongue extension, but don't really feel like spending a grand on a shaft...


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

The 1000 rpm 411s with CV shafts were sold with the angled hitch as shown above which the 540rpm machines didn't have therefore there is no 540 rpm CV shaft available by application. Mike, I could probably swap out your 540 gearbox for a used 1000 rpm shaft for little out of pocket.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I don't find my driveline to vibrate that bad...maybe I just don't know how good the good ones work....

I am still stuck on this PTO shaft concept. Couldn't you just get a universal 540 CV shaft with the correct length, extend the 408 tongue, and you would be good to go?


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

1


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't know why not. I think I've actually sold one a few years back. All I meant to say is they're not available as a standard oem replacement.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

ok, Well that makes sense...

now I kinda wish I would have bought some of those CV shafts that were bringing $200 each at a NH dealer liquidation the other year...


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

The NH 411 was sold darn I didn't even get to go check it out. My nh 479 cutter bar bushing went out today again only mowed 3 ac with new bushing. What does this mean? Is there something worn in the wobble box or another bushing or bearing that theres to much play causing cutter bar bushing. I really can't afford to go pick up new discbine or even a used one for $10k. My self propelled I'm waitng for a bearing on the vari drive shaft I guess it would be. Theres a used NH 1411 for $10,900. Looks decent that's about an hour away. It's listed on CL.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Get a hold of discbine dr. He should be able to get you in a NI 5209 for 5-6K.They are good machines.

I would just make it through to the end of the season then you have all winter to look for a deal...


----------

